# Open ramps..?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Curious what everyones estimates are on first open ramps..? Mazurick...? Dempsy...? Looks like open water around Marblehead and Kelleys...?


----------



## sea oxx (Sep 28, 2008)

It’s clearing out quick. I wouldn’t be surprised if Catawba was open this weekend.


----------



## Bigeyes (Apr 8, 2014)

Can we please just get a cutter in and do some cleanup. Lol Gettin Antcy!!


----------



## sea oxx (Sep 28, 2008)

It’s really broken up now, just need the winds


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

sea oxx said:


> It’s really broken up now, just need the winds


Hate to see the dirty water though.


----------



## BrokenWing (Feb 28, 2009)

Hoping Catwaba opens soon


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know the go to open water drill will be slow trolling for gators...but this is set up for a sweedish pimple bite off of Marblehead with the clean water in tgat area. Anyone else remember those good old days..?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Did a lot of looking around today, vermilion launch is doable, no docks yet, clear to the lake up the river could have launched there today, huron launch open river open, still some ice blocking right by the lighthouse a little south wind will be a go. Mazuriks some fella was there busting his hump trying to get 1 lane open it is very close and no ice on the lake with in sight there. Catawba no docks in but launch was ice free and lake was clear there, could have fished out of there today also, but just south of the catawba launch is ice from there to E. Sand Road so could be a problem with a south wind real fast. It's about to go down!! I'm not sure what order the pics will be in but here are a few.












































reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## UKNOWIT (Mar 24, 2014)

Saw in the web cam this morning that Catawba looked open. Put my ice fishing equipment away and getting the boat ready tomorrow!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the report Mike


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

Was at Catawba today, actually took the same picture. The ramp is open, but there is significant ice to the South along the West side of Catawba, so a South wind might make things challenging. There were two empty trailers in the parking lot, which means there were a couple a hardy folks at it, despite the somewhat sloppy conditions.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

I stopped by my marina today next to 72nd street ramps. Marina locked up and most of the passage out to the lake is locked up. Ramps are totally iced up but with the sun they should open up fast. Perhaps Monday's south wind will push some of the ice onto the rocks. Main lake is mostly open with a few lines of loose ice.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright let's hear the stories, who got caught by the ice at catawba and couldn't get back to the ramp yesterday?

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Anything further west ? Mienke or Cooley canal ? Thanks in advance.


----------

